# Can you bake a Bundt cake in a regular 10" round?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I know its a stupid question Can you bake a Bundt cake in a regular 10" round?
the instructions say USE BUNDT PAN
is this because its too heavy for a regular square or round??!
OR NOT?


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

usually bundt cake batters are much thicker and heavier than regular cake batters, that's why bundt pans are recommended for baking such cakes. since the tube in the middle helps cook the middle of the cake.

my suggestion is to bake your bundt cake in two 10" cake pans, or in an angel food cake pan if you have one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Vapor, would a tube cake pan do the trick?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

you might also use a loaf pan, or two loaf pans, since they have less width.


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

yes!! i use that and bundt pans interchangably, since its the tube in the middle that's most important.happy baking!!


----------



## katieo (Nov 27, 2006)

I just baked a cake today that asked for a 10" tube pan, but since I am trying to make this recipe (wheat-free) for a wedding cake I tried it in a 10" springform. Well, because it had a lot of eggwhites it sure did rise alot, but sure did sink, too. I think next time I'll use a bigger pan (or two 10" cake pans) and a decorating nail in the middle if the cake. Other than having to slice off the top crust to even it out, it still came out pretty good.

Good luck,
KatieO


----------

